# How to format to pure UFS1?



## max21 (Nov 16, 2014)

Sorry about such a simple question unknown to me but how do I manually format from UFS2 to pure UFS1 for any given slice?

I once had notes about this but I can’t find them anymore and all I tried did not work for the pass few hours. I searched on-line but no one seems to discuss much about UFS1 since FreeBSD 5.1 was invented.

Also, not as important as the question above, but when someone has the time, would you please post most or all other commands for others, such as what ACL, ZFS, trim and others require with some real-life experience comments.  Thanks in advance

All I ever tried was 
	
	



```
newfs –U -02 /dev/ada0xx  # for soft-update
```
 then the clock stopped there for me up until now. Here an interesting link I found about the ancient USF1 format while doing all the searching. Some may say why? It’s so old. I concluded, it may be old but dirt is older. I rather deal with the speed that this pure-dirt UFS1 offers. If a file gets corrupted, and fsck can’t save it, I’ll replace it the old-fashioned way!

I see now, I kind of get so carried away when asking one simple question.

http://www.jedec.org/sites/default/files/T_Fujisawa_MF_2013.pdf

Thanks again FreeBSD

Btw, I found my new love: 10.1  _so many fixes that we can see off the top.  It’s mind-blowing._


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 17, 2014)

It's not a zero, but an "O": -O1 for UFS1, -O2 for UFS2.

That link appears to be unrelated to the UFS filesystem.

Do benchmarks before you switch to an obsolete version of a filesystem.  You will probably find little difference.


----------



## max21 (Nov 17, 2014)

Thanks wblock@, no wonder I never got nowhere, I forgot about the 0 vs O.  I like benchmarking things. I used to do that under Windows all the time. Would you know of where in the ports collection that has tools for benchmarking something like this? Is there a popular benchmarking suite that FreeBSD users use to test the speed of their scripts and programs?


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 17, 2014)

benchmarks/bonnie++ is popular, although it likes to produce cryptic output.


----------

